# How to Fix a bad-smelling batch



## SueSoap (Apr 12, 2013)

I used carrot seed oil in a batch of soap and it really smells bad - even after a few weeks of curing.  I definitely need to rebatch, but what can I add to mask or cover up the smell?


----------



## Genny (Apr 12, 2013)

You used Carrot Seed Oil, not Carrot Seed Essential Oil, right?
If you used the first, I'd try a little citrus & cedarwood or cinnamon eo's.  Make sure you use a strong citrus (folded or anchor it with litsea).


----------



## ohliver (Apr 25, 2013)

If you have rose or jasmine absolutes try adding those. In perfumery they go well with almost anything, and rose is known to help "fix" mistakes.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 25, 2013)

How big is your batch?

I'd be leery of adding expensive ingredients like floral absolutes to a batch that is already kind of dubious.  I'd go for something strong (but not expensive), like clove or cinnamon or something woodsy like Genny suggests.  If you're going to rebatch anyhow, you won't have to worry about seizing from the spicey EOs.


----------

